# MS261cm or MS291



## Rcm82 (Dec 17, 2014)

I need some advice/opinions from the experts, as I am not one. I just bought 12.5 acres that is all woods, scattered pine and hardwood. I plan on spending weekends out there clearing out a road to the housesite and clearing around 2 acres where the house will eventually sit. I am getting ready to purchase a new chainsaw and I had my mind set on the MS261cm until I spoke with the dealer. They have the MS291 w a 20" bar for $490 and the Ms261cmwith 20" bar for $620. I was told that the only difference between the two is the weight and that the best buy was the MS291. I have done some research on this and have read differently. What do the experts think?


----------



## rburg (Dec 17, 2014)

No expert here, but if the $130 difference is not to much of a factor I would rather have the 261cm. It would be a little lighter, power would be similar, the m tronic system would keep you from having to tune your saw.


----------



## Jeffsaw (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi,
I've had my 261 for 4 years now and it's been my favorite saw for weight, power and dependability. I use a 16" bar on mine though.
It is worth the price.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 18, 2014)

Rcm82 said:


> I need some advice/opinions from the experts, as I am not one. I just bought 12.5 acres that is all woods, scattered pine and hardwood. I plan on spending weekends out there clearing out a road to the housesite and clearing around 2 acres where the house will eventually sit. I am getting ready to purchase a new chainsaw and I had my mind set on the MS261cm until I spoke with the dealer. They have the MS291 w a 20" bar for $490 and the Ms261cmwith 20" bar for $620. I was told that the only difference between the two is the weight and that the best buy was the MS291. I have done some research on this and have read differently. What do the experts think?


WHAT ARE YOU ASK NOW? MS 261 AND MTRONIC


----------



## Rcm82 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was asking if it were worth paying the extra money for the 261 for what I plan on using if for. Im not a logger and im not in the firewood business. I bought 12 acres where I will be clearing and cutting trees on the weekend. 


pantelis said:


> WHAT ARE YOU ASK NOW? MS 261 AND MTRONIC


----------



## pantelis (Dec 18, 2014)

Rcm82 said:


> I was asking if it were worth paying the extra money for the 261 for what I plan on using if for. Im not a logger and im not in the firewood business. I bought 12 acres where I will be clearing and cutting trees on the weekend.


I SAY MS 261 MTRONIC.


----------



## Rcm82 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## pantelis (Dec 18, 2014)

Rcm82 said:


> Thanks


dont be blind for the 130 differense , you will happy with the 261, and if you want to sale after you take good money.


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a 261 and i love it. I am a professional and to me the choice is a no brainer its the 261. It sounds to me that you have enough wood to cut now and in thw future to justify the extra cost. It is a better saw.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 20, 2014)

261 all the way


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

261 or 261CM


----------



## pantelis (Dec 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> 261 or 261CM


mtronic, tune 30 times per second or more, who can do this with screwdriver?


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

pantelis said:


> mtronic, tune 30 times per second or more, who can do this with screwdriver?



That's fine and good, but I've not needed to adjust mine once I set it after getting it back from the Plateau. 

Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but I haven't seen anybody else changing one 30 times in a month, much less in a day.


----------



## pantelis (Dec 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> That's fine and good, but I've not needed to adjust mine once I set it after getting it back from the Plateau.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but I haven't seen anybody else changing one 30 times in a month, much less in a day.


yes you are correct , i just say why dont have mtronic cost a little more and do it alone. thats i say 30 times per second.


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

pantelis said:


> yes you are correct , i just say why dont have mtronic cost a little more and do it alone. thats i say 30 times per second.


My regular 261 cuts just as well as a CM would.
I see no purpose in selling a very good Mastermind261nonCM, only to purchase a Mastermind261CM

YMMV


----------



## pantelis (Dec 20, 2014)

hseII said:


> My regular 261 cuts just as well as a CM would.
> I see no purpose in selling a very good Mastermind261nonCM, only to purchase a Mastermind261CM
> 
> YMMV


I dont tell to sale a no mtronic good saw and buy mtronic, i just say that if someone decide to buy a new saw better to buy mtronic.


----------



## AtlanticLawn (Dec 30, 2014)

On your road cut em low but in your homesite leave a 3ft stump wherever possible this will give your backhoe operator something to push on when removing stumps.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought myself a new MS261C-M right after Christmas, and just this morning sold my 10 year old MS250 this morning via Craigslist. The dealer also had a new MS661C-M on the shelf which made me drool.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 9, 2015)

261. Hands down. I've ran the snot out of a regular 261. Great saw. 
If I were buying a new saw I'd go mtronic.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Jan 9, 2015)

Stihl has bumped up its horse power on the new 261CMs to 3.9 (used to be 3.76) compared to 3.75 on the MS291. Plus you get the Mag case and sprocket cover which is made out of magnesium compared to plastic on the 291 AND the m-tronic system with a decompression valve (which really isn't needed on a saw this size but it does make starting much easier) . LIGHTER AND MORE POWER. 261 is an all around better option for the money.


----------



## hseII (Jan 9, 2015)

Get that MS261 with an 18" .325" bar, at least 4 RS chains that fit it, and run the snot out of it.

Invest in some chaps, use them, and read thru this site for good info on how to safely do what you are intending to do.

I thought I was doing everything right: till I joined here.

We all think we can do ______, but I've learned quite a bit about the right way to do things from Listening to the old crusty buzzards that poast here: a lot of them feed, or have fed their families with chainsaws.


----------



## Grey (Jan 9, 2015)

These two saws are absolutely apples and oranges. There are MANY VERY IMPORTANT differences between them, as listed above. I would DEFINITELY spend more for the 261cm. I'm no professional either, but, you will be surprised how often you will need/want to use your saw once you move into "the woods." Like you, I moved onto about 10 wooded acres about 7 years ago. First saw I bought was a MS260 and loved it. Always reliable and plenty powerful. I trade in the 260 for a small saw for my wife to use in emergencies, but after about 1-2 months I missed the 260 so much, I picked up a new MS261CM.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 12, 2015)

I bought 2 new saws at the end of 2014 for the business... an MS-201T and an MS-261C-MQ and both saws are excellent performers. I still have the older MS-200T and MS-260 and quite frankly, I think both of the new saws perform as well as their older counterparts, and in most regards, better.

I've got a 20" bar on the MS-261C-MQ which is a good all around length for what you're doing. As others have said, the extra expense of the commercial grade saws is well worth the better performance and reliability. With that much work ahead of you, the time will come when you'll be glad that you went with the better saw.


----------

